# Possible Red Flag (from chat to Choosing a Breeder)



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Would you consider it a red flag if someone you were considering purchasing a dog from said that the 'price depends and that it would be discussed after you looked at the dogs?' I had this experience this morning with a man who is supposed to be a well known trainer in the area. My husband told me about him and I wasn't sure if we were going to get one of his dogs or not. The main reason I called was to get more information about his facility and his dogs. Everything was fine until I started asking about health testing of the dogs and the price. I felt his demeanor change very quickly, and he wasn't too friendly after that. Anyway I decided to pass on him. The only thing he was willing to talk about was how well trained the dogs are.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Would you consider it a red flag if someone you were considering purchasing a dog from said that the 'price depends and that it would be discussed after you looked at the dogs?' I had this experience this morning with a man who is supposed to be a well known trainer in the area. My husband told me about him and I wasn't sure if we were going to get one of his dogs or not. The main reason I called was to get more information about his facility and his dogs. Everything was fine until I started asking about health testing of the dogs and the price. I felt his demeanor change very quickly, and he wasn't too friendly after that. Anyway I decided to pass on him. The only thing he was willing to talk about was how well trained the dogs are.


 
That would most likely be a red flag for me. Price depends on what? What your yearly income is and what he thinks he can get out of you? Based on if the puppies are born with 5 legs, 1 eye, and tail growing out of their head? 

I know some breeders have different pricing depending on the litter depending on achievements or origin of the parents, but not individual puppies in the litter.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I thought it was odd that he wouldn't even give me a starting price range and was even a little offended acting especially when I started probing more about health stuff. The friendly talkative demeanor went away very quickly. I thought it was standard to know how much something is before buying it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You are definitely entitled to talk about health testing ....when that information is given, and the dog/litter meets your parameters, then discussing pricing is appropriate....so YES - red flag and better to walk away - there are so many people selling puppies/dogs that you can find a breeder that you are comfortable with elsewhere.

Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd walk away. Just by going by the story, either they lack social graces which can end up with major headaches in future dealings especially if there are issues. Or they're planning on once you see those cutesy little puppy faces that you won't be able to walk away and they've got you hook, line, and sinker and are simply basing puppy prices on how much they think your bank account is worth.

I prefer straight forward and honest. Most of the breeders I rejected were simply because I wasn't comfortable, I'm not just purchasing a puppy I'm purchasing a relationship with the breeder for the lifetime of the dog. They should be well versed in their lineages and health testing, that's pretty basic requirements for breeding IMO


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well known breeder always had "deals" --- price depended on the buyers' compliance with breeding and kick back schemes -- maybe this is what is going on .
example person provides life long access to a male for stud , for the breeder or person provides access to female , which is later bred, whelped and pups raised by owner of female , token consideration given to owner of female , balance of pups go to original breeder , pups sold under their kennel name.
For involvement in this pup buyer may get 50% discount .


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It might also have meant that the breeder hadn't decided on selling to you-


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would walk away from a breeder who wasn't friendly to me. No matter how good of a reputation he/she has. I need to like the breeder; it will be the person to talk to about my future dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the pricing avoidance may not have bothered me "much",,but avoiding talking about health testing,,that would bother me..and unless he gave me a straight answer, no call back.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

As to see the Dam (and Sire if it is his). A red flag to me would be he does not allowed me to see the dam.

My experience has been that breeders will generally select which pups are potential show pups and which ones are pets. The potential show pups, they will want to sell them to people who are experienced (or willing to learn) in showing GSDs and therefore breeding with them - the breeder may charge more or give the puppy to you on the basis that the first litter is theirs to keep/sell. 

Also ask to see the Dam's and Sire's hips and elbow score.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He's not a breeder, but a trainer who happened to have 6 adults for sale. He said that some were former clients' dogs and the others were hard to place shelter dogs that he took in. The only thing he did mention several times was that he 'put a lot of time' into the dogs, and that he wouldn't be ripping anyone off if he charged $8,000 or more for any of them. This was all mixed in prior to me asking specifically about the health care and price range of the current dogs. I guess that was a subtle hint about maybe a high price. I wasn't sure if I was going to buy from him at all, but just wanted to find out more about the adults he had.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Gharrissc said:


> He's not a breeder, but a trainer who happened to have 6 adults for sale. He said that some were former clients' dogs and the others were hard to place shelter dogs that he took in. The only thing he did mention several times was that he 'put a lot of time' into the dogs, and that he wouldn't be ripping anyone off if he charged $8,000 or more for any of them. This was all mixed in prior to me asking specifically about the health care and price range of the current dogs. I guess that was a subtle hint about maybe a high price. I wasn't sure if I was going to buy from him at all, but just wanted to find out more about the adults he had.


Sorry I thought he was a breeder selling pups.

This is just my opinion and other people may disagree, but I don't believe in handing your dog over to someone else for a period of time to train them. Training is something you as your dogs owner and leader must do so the fact these dogs are 'trained' to his standard, in my opinion, does not entitled him to ask for exorbitant amounts of money.

$8,000.00 - OMG forget it, not sure how much you pay for a pedigree GSD in the States, but I'm sure you could get a pup from an excellent breeder and train the pup yourself to a level equal to his (assuming you want to go through the puppy stage) for a whole lot less than $8grand


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

8 grand for a trained PPD, including training for the handler and sustainment training for the long term would be a pretty good deal.

8 grand for a CGC level dog is a ridiculous amount.

David Winners


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

David Winners said:


> 8 grand for a CGC level dog is a ridiculous amount.


Yep, going rate for those dogs is whatever it costs to adopt from a good foster-based rescue.

Which I know because I train and place them for exactly that amount.


----------

